# 120P Journal



## Wonderboy (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll be keeping a journal of all progress on this tank setup for all to learn from and critique.

Aquarium: ADA 120P tank
Stand: Leemar custom-built stand


















This is exactly the same stand as the ones at Aquatouch...

Equipment:

Filter: Fluval 405 (had one laying around)
Heater: In-line Hydor 300w
UV: 36w Jebo uv-sterilizer
CO2: 5lb cylinder with milwakee regulator/solenoid









Lighting: Tek T5 HO 4x 54w fixture









CO2 equip.: rip-off co2 glassware, cabochon ruby check valve









Glass filter stuff: Cal Aqua lily pipes, glass softenizer









Substrate: ADA aquasoil, powersand, tourmaline bc, clear super, bacter 100









Decor: rocks.









And the fun part:
I had a friend of mine blow glass elbows so I could do this for my lily pipes' return and intake:
















What do you think?

OKAY! I got all my plants, so without any further waiting:

Step 1: Tourmaline BC









2: Powersand, clear super and bacter 100









3: Aquasoil









4: Hardscape









5: Foreground planting









6: Background planting/final outcome!









And here's how the CO2 glassware turned out:









This is how the glass elbows for my filter intake and outtake looks when finished:









Plants used: 
micranthemum micranthemoides, hc, blyxa japonica, eriocaulon cinereum, and didiplis diandra.

Wooo! What do you all think?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Well done B. nice to see you on APC. now too. I will need to see the tank once it fills in some. so far so good.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

nice i like the stand and the glass elbows going into it maybe you can find a way to get some glass tubes to replace the plastic hoses from the elbow in the stand to the output/input for the filter that be AWSOME!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Where did you find those rocks?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Phil-- I have rock like that available.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

A little bit foggy but nice


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice journal and gear. Look forward to the progress. 

I've always got time for more iwagumi!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

You are on a good start , really pretty now.
Can't wait to the update


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

looks nice that hc should fill out in no time


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

how many kilos of substrate do you used?


----------



## Wonderboy (Jan 18, 2007)

I used a total of 45 Liters of ADA Aquasoil and 6 Liters of ADA Powersand under that.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

thank you...


----------



## wofiguer (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello. Congratulations. I have a question. What are the dimension of your tank?


----------



## Wonderboy (Jan 18, 2007)

wofiguer said:


> Hello. Congratulations. I have a question. What are the dimension of your tank?


Thanks! It's 120 cm x 45 cm x 45 cm.


----------



## cmcnulty (May 14, 2007)

Wow looks great. Great Journal, very professional. Your rockwork is awesome and very original.


----------



## Wonderboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks! I will be doing a trim soon here, so pictures will be posted asap!


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Just curious; any updates?


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

You've got a very nice scape; looks very amano-ish. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

WOW! loved the hardscape, very natural.


----------



## twychopen (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm. so much for a jounal huh?


----------

